# [iTunes Store] Plusieurs comptes dans plusieurs pays ?



## makrshptangh (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai quelques petites questions à vous soumettre : Je suis Belge ; j'habite donc en Belgique. iTunes l'a correctement détecté en m'offrant d'acquérir ma musique et mes applications iPhone sur l'iTunes Store belge. Malheureusement, ce dernier est loin d'être aussi complet que son homologue français.

- Est-il possible d'ouvrir un second compte iTunes Store français sans rendre fou iTunes ?
- Est-ce qu'Apple vérifie le pays d'émission de la carte de crédit associée au compte iTunes Store afin d'éviter ce genre de transactions ?
- Est-ce qu'Apple vérifie si la carte de crédit est déjà associée à un autre compte iTunes Store ?
- Pourrai-je profiter de ma musique et de mes applications iPhone "belges" et "françaises" simultanément ?

Merci d'avance !

Personne ne peut me renseigner ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Septembre 2009)

Tu ne peux ouvrir un compte iTunes que dans le pays d'émission de ta carte de crédit et tu ne peux ouvrir deux comptes avec la même carte.

Néanmoins, tu peux très bien ouvrir un compte avec une carte-cadeau itunes.

Le plus simple est soit de t'en faire envoyer une par la poste par une connaissance en France, soit de te rendre dans un carrefour ou autre supermarché en France et l'acheter toi-même si tu n'es pas loin de la frontière.


----------



## dominiq (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je profite de ce topic pour faire remonter un changement de situation sur l'app store.

Les tutoriels expliquant comment acheter sur d'autres app stores (comme l'app store US par exemple) sont nombreux sur le net mais tous comportent une étape qui ne semble plus exister à l'heure actuelle : la création d'un compte avec, en moyen de paiement, "NONE" afin de n'utiliser que des cartes pré payées. 

De ce fait, que ce soit par la CB ou le compte Paypal, l'inscription échoue automatiquement puisque le pays d'origine est alors détecté.

N'ayant pas lu de news sur ce sujet et étant relativement nouveau dans l'univers iTunes, je me demande si la modification est connue (réaction d'Apple pour supprimer ce moyen de contourner son système de vente par pays) ou s'il existe toujours une méthode pour se procurer du contenu à l'étranger.

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui pourront me renseigner et de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tout le monde !


----------



## Gwen (25 Décembre 2009)

Pour bénéficier d'un compte sans carte de crédit il faut au préalable cliquer sur une application gratuite a télécharger sinon cela n'offre la possibilités de ne pas donner de numéro de carte.


----------



## dominiq (25 Décembre 2009)

Tout simplement... merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. J'essayais avec les items que je souhaitais acheter. 

merci


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour (ou plutôt bonne nuit).
Je suis actuellement en vacances chez mes cousins à Los Angeles, et ils m'ont offert pour Noël une "gift credit card" American Express de $50. Comme elle est "USA use only", je voulais en profiter pour m'ouvrir un compte sur le store US, mais impossible de la faire fonctionner. J'entre bien toutes mes infos avec leur adresse mais tout ce que j'obtiens c'est: 


> Your credit card information does not match your bank's records. Please enter an US credit card and a matching billing address.


Que puis-je faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2009)

Il ne faut tout simplement pas rentrer de carte de crédit, mais aller dans la partie REDEEM en haut  à droite de la boutique US. Là tu rentres le numéro de carte que tu as gratté au dos et tu n'auras pas à rentrer tes infos de carte de crédit.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Décembre 2009)

Non c'est pas une carte iTunes mais une carte bleue à usage unique


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2009)

Je ne connaissais pas ce type de carte. Dans ce cas a mon avis c'est un soucis de concordance des informations. Il faut vérifier auprès de la banque quel sont les informations liées a cette cartes, le nom du propriétaire, son adresse etc.


----------



## iLooo (18 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour bénéficier d'un compte sans carte de crédit il faut au préalable cliquer sur une application gratuite a télécharger sinon cela n'offre la possibilités de ne pas donner de numéro de carte.



Bonjour gwen,
j'ai beau essayer ton truc, il me demande toujours soit une carte de crédit soit une carte cadeau et si je ne lui en donne pas, il ne va pas plus loin. Et l'application, tout gratuite qu'elle est, je ne peux pas la télécharger.
Tu peux expliquer comment tu t'y prends pour créer un compte sans carte de crédit ni carte cadeau STP?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2010)

Je viens de tester pour créer un compte sur le Store allemand et cela fonctionne très bien.

Tu télécharges bien une application gratuite, pas une chanson ou autre. Cette astuce ne fonctionne qu'avec les applications.


----------



## greg64 (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème, car je suis de nationalité française mais j ai une carte de crédit belge. N y a t il vraiment aucun moyen de se connecter au store français avec la carte belge ?? Merci d' avance


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2010)

Aucun. Il faut une carte du pays ou passer la frontière et acheter des cartes prépayées dans un supermarché.


----------



## iLooo (29 Août 2010)

...pour ceux qui reviendraient sur ce forum, je précise qu'après de nombreuses tentatives, j'ai solutionné mon problème et compris mon "erreur", si je puis dire: je cherchais en fait à créer un compte iTunes/AppStore à partir d'une adresse mail qui correspondait déjà à un Apple-ID. Je l'avais crée (et oubliée) il y a de nombreuses années, sans doute pour écrire au support ou quelque chose comme ça.

Je précise donc: tout ce qui est écrit plus haut n'est valable QUE en créant un nouveau compte à partir d'une adresse mail complètement inconnue dans n'importe quel serveur à Cupertino! (au passage, deux comptes iTunes avec deux alias d'une même adresse MobileMe, oubliez!).

J'ai donc du me créer encore une nouvelle adresse e-mail sur Yahoo JUSTE pour pouvoir télécharger des applications gratuites depuis une autre store que là où j'habite. Hmmmm... l'administratif.

bise à tous


----------

